
Upgrade your cargo cult for the win (2017) - mathgenius
https://meaningness.com/metablog/upgrade-your-cargo-cult
======
tuyiown
Incidentally the «utter honesty» described here, but impossible to define, is
probably the most important key to intelligence.

An honest wish to understand the word as it is probably the best way to have
adequate cognitive reaction in order to survive.

------
freekh
Never thought about it before, but is Rusts package manager named after cargo
cult?

~~~
steveklabnik
Nope, it’s because it’s how you ship crates.

------
cardamomo
I am deeply troubled by this article's recurring use of the phrase "stupid
savages" to refer to the non-white native people of New Guinea. Though it may
be intended as tongue-in-cheek, it is unnecessary and distracts from the
article's intended message.

~~~
arkades
The author clearly means to mock other people's perception of the natives as
"stupid savages", as implied by directly following this statement with
"Except, this is a perfect metaphor for most of what is called “science,” done
by people with PhDs". It implies that the people that would say that are the
ones getting their science PhDs, who are doing the same thing while being full
of themselves as superior.

You seem to recognize this, by referring to it as being used "tongue in
cheek."

So, to be clear:

You are offended that the author used an offensive phrase in an ironic manner
clearly meant to both vindicate the targeted minority and point out the
failings of the people that would use that offensive phrase in earnest?

In short, you're now upset by the form of the communication, rather than any
of its actual content or meaning.

Another commenter suggested that you are partaking in some cargo culting of
your own. I think they're onto something.

~~~
ivanbakel
What about the second use - "So what about those stupid savages, doing their
silly rituals on their Pacific islands?" ?

This is much less clearly tongue-in-cheek, and even if the tone is meant to be
generally humorous, that wouldn't exclude it from being actually offensive.

